# HDMI cables or RG6



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You are going to need to run HDMI cables, that is what's used today to connect cable boxes, DVD players, home theater PCs, and video game systems.

In addition to that, it's good to run a Cat5 from the router/switch location to the TV. It's not necessary. but it's a good thing to do so that the TV doesn't have to depend on wireless for it's internet connection.

As for RG-6, you can run one since it's so cheap and it can't hurt. It may come in handy for something, even for watching antenna broadcasts.

Some people will run pipe so you can add whatever cables you want in the future. But generally running as many HDMI cables as the TV has inputs, 1 Cat5, and 1 RG-6 should cover you.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Some of the runs are pushing the length limit , from where people have 
their indoor tv / equipment to where the outdoor flat screen is @ outdoor living area. The lengths can start near living rm toward floor , up to ceiling across living rm ceiling out to outdoor ceiling (which is sloped 9 out of
10 times) then down to flat screen tv.

I have had these distances reach and exceed 50'. People are shocked @ what 50 ' HDMI cables go for . I'm not a audio / TV / Computer guy so
I have been getting a lot of "no thanx , we don't need it" , so I have
been running RG6 , but my gut has been telling me they need HDMI 
cables.

I always ask them (customers) ...do you have cable tv , satellite...&
maybe call your tv service provider and ask them what they think you need , but I rarely get an answer back.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

2" PVC in wall from above fireplace to adjacent space. Arlington 2g TV box above fireplace and plaster ring below. Arlington CED130 in both locations. TV Jack below. HDMI and RG6 in conduit. I leave the rg6 over 2x the length of the conduit and show the customer how to get more/different cables in the pipe in the future. 
Some of this may be overkill for your customer though. Some Verizon FIOS and Comcast X1 boxes fit in the palm of your hand and have RF remotes so you can stuff them behind any TV


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I guess it depends on which system they're using to get the TV signal.
Comcast, Satellite, Armstrong, Direct TV Now, Verizon Fios, Cox, Sling TV, 
HD Antenna?

With Comcast you can run RG-6 to the porch TV and hide a second cable box behind the TV. You'll have all channels and it will access the Living Rm DVR through the RG-6. The TV will be controlled by the Comcast remote's IR and the cable box will be controlled the the Comcast remote's RF, so there's not need for a remote IR eye for the cable box. Netflix is available through the Comcast system but Cat6 will help with other streaming services.

Most 4K HDMI cables are not reliable over 25 ft. You can buy a 50 ft. 4K HDMI cable but to get good quality you're looking at about $275.
Most HDMI cables will work until you start pushing 4K through it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

50' HDMI cable costs around $30 on Amazon or Monoprice.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

3DDesign said:


> Most 4K HDMI cables are not reliable over 25 ft. You can buy a 50 ft. 4K HDMI cable but to get good quality you're looking at about $275.


That's a load of crap. 25 feet??

I run 30-40' all the time and have done 50' at least 10 times and never had a problem. And Monoprice as active HDMI cables for over 100' for well under $100.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

HackWork said:


> That's a load of crap. 25 feet??
> 
> I run 30-40' all the time and have done 50' at least 10 times and never had a problem. And Monoprice as active HDMI cables for over 100' for well under $100.


Have you pushed 4K video through it?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

3DDesign said:


> Have you pushed 4K video through it?


You edited that in afterwards.

I have not had a customer who had anything that could play 4K content, and I doubt the OP's customer does either or else they would be specifying what they need.

But the customer reviews for most of the inexpensive 50' cables clearly say that they were able to achieve 4K.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd run pipe for the just in case scenario. 

I would run cables that the HO isn't paying for.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I haven't found a 4K Certified High Speed HDMI Cable, 18 Gbps with color 4:4:4, over 30 ft. 

We all know there's not much feeding 4K at this time but it's coming soon. I want my installations ready, I don't want my customers coming back saying the HDMI is failing. If they want over 25 ft., I have them supply it and warn about the possibilities.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I've only run HDMI cables on jobs a few times. Looks like I'm behind the times on that one.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

If you want high quality 4K HDMI cables, look at Audioquest Pearl.
They certify and guaranty their 4K cables up to 24 meters.

If you're not going above 1080P, Monoprice cables have worked well.


----------



## inetdog (Apr 13, 2016)

If you have a long run, a CAT6 with HDMI converter transmitterswere and receiver on the ends may do a better job at lower cost.
If you decide to run HDMI please include a CAT6 just in case.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Conduit is of course the answer to the OP, it's crazy to just install cable and hope you guessed right. Even if you guess right, cables go bad. Really you're nuts if you don't install the power in conduit too...

I have been getting 4k with 100' HDMI cables with the built in passive amp that I get for about $100. You do have to orient the cable correctly. However I have ruined one in a ****ty conduit run provided "by others" without even consulting me. (The Cantex factory 1" 90s he used were ovaled and it was an incredible pain in the ass getting the HDMI ends through.) 

In the future if the conduit doesn't allow near zero pulling tension, it's getting ripped out. If someone else is going to build the conduit, I have to have 1.25" conduit and no more than two 90s between pulling points, and no guarantees it doesn't all get ripped out unless I do it myself.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> Really you're nuts if you don't install the power in conduit too...


 I guess everyone in the world but you is nuts. 


Do you megger the HDMI cables too?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanx for all input and links.

At the risk of sounding like an idiot , I'm not following the differences 
between CAT 5E and CAT6E . From all appearances (looking and comparing 
info on boxes) it seems like they are the same # of conductors , same speed
same footage in box...what is the difference.

And , damn....didn't we just in the last several years start using CAT5E and 
now that's obsolete already? Point being , it seems no matter how we try
to keep up with IT tech , it keeps upgrading and changing


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I guess everyone in the world but you is nuts.
> 
> 
> Do you megger the HDMI cables too?


Yes, I made my own megger for HDMI, it tests at 10.6 volts and has little needle probes.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

lighterup said:


> Thanx for all input and links.
> 
> At the risk of sounding like an idiot , I'm not following the differences
> between CAT 5E and CAT6E . From all appearances (looking and comparing
> ...


For the TV you should be fine with Cat5E. 

Here is a brief explanation:


> Cat6 cables, also called Category 6 or Cat 6 cables, provide lower crosstalk, a higher signal-to-noise ratio, and are suitable for 10GBASE-T (10-Gigabit Ethernet), while Cat5e cables support only up to 1000BASE-T (Gigabit Ethernet).


 If you are more interested there are lots of good articles that go into detail if you Google it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I guess everyone in the world but you is nuts.
> 
> 
> Do you megger the HDMI cables too?


But seriously, it's one thing if you have to rip out drywall to get back there and repair a wire - drywall isn't that expensive to repair and paint - but if you have to rip out the stone, whole other ball game. What's the big deal about 10' of 1/2" EMT to get back in the basement? Think of your markup on all those couplings.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> But seriously, it's one thing if you have to rip out drywall to get back there and repair a wire - drywall isn't that expensive to repair and paint - but if you have to rip out the stone, whole other ball game. What's the big deal about 10' of 1/2" EMT to get back in the basement? Think of your markup on all those couplings.


It's just not something that anyone would ever do. Ever. Except Chicagoans. 


Stop installing romex that needs to be repaired and you won't have any problems :laughing:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

lighterup said:


> And , damn....didn't we just in the last several years start using CAT5E and
> now that's obsolete already? Point being , it seems no matter how we try
> to keep up with IT tech , it keeps upgrading and changing


Cat5e became popular in the late 90's. Cat6 has been popular since about 2000. To date, almost nobody is doing anything with Cat6 they can't do with Cat 5e. 

The one thing that Cat6 is better for in common use: HDMI converters. If you ever use that cable for a HDMI/UTP converter, Cat6 is better. 

But if you have conduit, you won't have to use those extenders.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> It's just not something that anyone would ever do. Ever. Except Chicagoans.
> 
> 
> Stop installing romex that needs to be repaired and you won't have any problems :laughing:


JUST because nobody else does it doesn't mean I don't do it!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> JUST because nobody else does it doesn't mean I don't do it!


I think it's great that you do it to make yourself happy. But to say that we are all nuts for not doing it is hurtful and mean.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I think it's great that you do it to make yourself happy. But to say that we are all nuts for not doing it is hurtful and mean.


The sooner you start doing things my way, the sooner the hurt goes away. Don't make me get the hose.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

splatz said:


> Cat5e became popular in the late 90's. Cat6 has been popular since about 2000. To date, almost nobody is doing anything with Cat6 they can't do with Cat 5e.
> 
> The one thing that Cat6 is better for in common use: HDMI converters. If you ever use that cable for a HDMI/UTP converter, Cat6 is better.
> 
> But if you have conduit, you won't have to use those extenders.


Yeah ..you're right about how long CAT5e has been used.

I always used it . It used to be a selling point.."I install CAT5E as opposed 
to many of my competitors who are installing CAt3.."" (this was back in 
early 2000's)

It's just , time does fly by...:thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Conduit is of course the answer to the OP, it's crazy to just install cable and hope you guessed right. Even if you guess right, cables go bad. Really you're nuts if you don't install the power in conduit too...
> 
> I have been getting 4k with 100' HDMI cables with the built in passive amp that I get for about $100. You do have to orient the cable correctly. However I have ruined one in a ****ty conduit run provided "by others" without even consulting me. (The Cantex factory 1" 90s he used were ovaled and it was an incredible pain in the ass getting the HDMI ends through.)
> 
> In the future if the conduit doesn't allow near zero pulling tension, it's getting ripped out. If someone else is going to build the conduit, I have to have 1.25" conduit and no more than two 90s between pulling points, and no guarantees it doesn't all get ripped out unless I do it myself.


I like 1 1/2" for this type thing as you don't know how many cables will be needed in the end.


----------

